
A productive environment for remote work - jpincheira
https://standups.io/blog/a-productive-environment-for-remote-work/
======
jpincheira
Many envision & dream about the best environment for remote work.

Most think that what makes remote work great is to work from a beach, or an
idyllic place sipping on cold drinks.

But the best environment is the one you set with the right processes and
toolset.

